# install 3rd part packages inside jail



## andrewm659 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello,
I am using ezjail on my FreeBSD 12.x setup.  I am trying to install a package from the web and getting the following error:

```
root@smokeping:~ # pkg add "https://bintray.com/ookla/download/download_file?file_path=ookla-speedtest-1.0.0-freebsd.pkg"
[smokeping] Fetching download_file?file_path=ookla-speedtest-1.0.0-freebsd.pkg: 100%  520 KiB 532.1kB/s    00:01   
[smokeping] Installing speedtest-1.0.0.2-1.5ae238b...
[smokeping] Extracting speedtest-1.0.0.2-1.5ae238b:   0%
pkg: Fail to create temporary file: /usr/share/man/man5/.pkgtemp.speedtest.5.sJma0PUoDxkf:Read-only file system
[smokeping] Extracting speedtest-1.0.0.2-1.5ae238b: 100%

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): https://bintray.com/ookla/download/download_file?file_path=ookla-speedtest-1.0.0-freebsd.pkg
root@smokeping:~ #
```
This was the closet thing that I found to a solution so far...








						FreeBSD: Mount /usr/ports Inside Jail - nixCraft
					

Q. I'd like to save disk space for my FreeBSD 7 ISP server. We run webserver, nameserver from various jails under powerful HP RAID 10 server. How do I export /usr/ports from host to each jail hosted on /jail/ volume such as /jail/www, /jail/ns, /jail/sql etc?




					www.cyberciti.biz
				




I am using ZFS btw.


----------



## Mjölnir (Oct 9, 2020)

/usr/share/man/man5/ must be on a writable mountpoint... You installed a _thin jail_?  Then install that package into the _base_ jail (the one from which the _thin_ jails mount their stuff).
EDIT From the manpage of ezjail(7): _The major shortcoming of jails is that each jail has its own copy of the world. This eats disk space, inodes, and more importantly, prevents the sharing of binaries images between jails, thus increasing the memory pressure on the host system. In addition, this causes a major administration headache when comes the time to update the host system, as each jail needs to be updated independently.

Ezjail addresses these problems by creating a single basejail (a read-only nullfs(4) mounted directory) populated with the same binaries as the host system which is then shared across all the other service jails created by ezjail. Is is possible to update the base jail (and thus all the jails) in a single ezjail command._


----------

